# We Need Some Milling Pics Where Are All The Yankees?



## Kevin

What? Too cold to mill? Heck I braved mid 50s today to mill some logs!



I can hear the groans from here lol I feel for y'all up north you have my thoughts and prayers so to all my northern brothers I say - this log's for you . . . . .

This is one of a dozen or so I milled yesterday (temps in the 70's) . . .





These are pics from today - it was pretty cold high only got up into the mid 50's . . . .

















@shadetree_1 Joe these are your boards below. I will kiln dry and bug kill them. I had some set aside for you already but these are just better - as good as I ever harvest anymore so I decided to go with these. It will set the time table back about a week or two more but they are worth waiting for.





I wanted to show how the flame pattern changes from plain, to rift, to quartersawn since some people have asked. In some of the patterns (one that I call mottled) the flame pattern doesn't really change but with this classic Texas FBE or "50's racing hood flames" it does this . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 13 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Wow!


----------



## SENC

Thanks, Kev. Both for the beautiful pictures and for taking the jerk of the month mantle from me,

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## manbuckwal

That 5th pic is saaweeeet !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> and for taking the jerk of the month mantle from me,



I wish I could say you're welcome Hen but, no one can possibly wrest that trophy from your firm, capable, well-deserved grasp.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

manbuckwal said:


> That 5th pic is saaweeeet !



I hear ya loud and clear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1

I love the boards Kevin!!!!!!! I know Linda would be proud the rest in them!!!!! And the kids and I will treasure them forever!!! They are out of this world!She is in a absolutely Beautiful Urn that Barry made, she will be fine until you have time to make her new boxes for the kids and grandkids so please do not rush she is comfy where she is and sits on the roll top desk next to the TV right in front of me where I can keep an eye on her and make sure she behaves ( and that is not easy with a feisty Redhead even now! )

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 4 | Sincere 7


----------



## Nature Man

Outrageous color, in a good way!!!!! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

NICE wood... High 50's here today.


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> so to my northern brother I say - this log's for you . .



Sweet....you have my address already. Should I expect it soon?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

You should have mine too..

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## DKMD

I'm glad you braved the winter weather to mill a little... Looks like some beautiful stuff!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc

We need a "you suck" button. Single digits here today and supposed to keep getting colder until early next week. I have a bunch of beautiful elm logs to mill but not at these temps.

Those are some gorgeous slabs you are getting there!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Final Strut

50's is shorts and T-shirt weather. At least in the spring it is.

Nice milling. That stuff is gorgeous.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

WOW!!!!!  That is premo stuff there!  I love the rift cut stuff myself.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## justallan

Wow! That is some nice wood.
It was plenty warm here today, I just can't get a truck to the trees that I want. So instead I went and checked out an EZ Boardwalk Jr bandmill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

justallan said:


> I went and checked out an EZ Boardwalk Jr bandmill.



Oh..that is a cool mill. I just watched a few vids of some peeps using it....


----------



## kazuma78

Wow Kevin those are awesome! Always a treat to see what you come up with from your woods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Oh..that is a cool mill. I just watched a few vids of some peeps using it....



Not sure which model you watched. This is mine. Not sure which engine they're running mine is a Kubota 42HP turbo diesel.






You're right though it's an awesome mill much more than I need but what the heck I was panning on running production when I bought it. I was going to mill RR ties and trailer decking mainly but then I cut down a funny looking red tree one day and everything changed . . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## shadetree_1

Kevin said:


> ... then I cut down a funny looking red tree one day and everything changed . . . . . .


I wonder why?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

I'm so jealous of you guys with the bigger mills. My latest brainstorm is to get a bit bigger mill and pretty much go back to sawing pine with the Box Elder more for sport. The mill I'm looking at is capable of 30" logs and 24" boards, which is about the biggest stuff that I'll find around here, plus it's about the right size to slab out the Box Elder.
The folks at EZ Boardwalk are getting back to me this afternoon with a bunch of specifics and shipping quotes to ponder.
HMMM! We'll see what happens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Allan buy all the mill you can afford. If you can make the jump to hydraulics you will never regret it. you're still young and strong but I know how you work and how much lifting you do - like I have already experienced, your back will eventually be the weak link. I still have to manhandle 200 - 300 + pound logs occasionally and I use my brain more than my brawn (their ain't much brawn left) but without hydraulics on my mill I would probably be crippled by now. 

If you can find a used mill with hydraulics just trust me you will never regret it. I speak from experience because my first mill was a Norwood LM 2000 all manual and it didn't take me long to realize I was going to need a hydraulic mill to avoid the wheelchair. Those 20 and 30 and even 40 year olds can handle it but when you get to double nickels and beyond like me you realize you cannot keep doing that forever.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I can so relate to the aging thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brink

I don't know where they are now, maybe attending NBA all-star weekend at MSG. But on 21st, pitchers and catchers will be in FL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010

knock two over up here last week kevin. skid loader is comeing to drag 35 bigins out now that its frozen ground. were going to have a balmy weekend its going to be 20 or 30 degrees -BELOW ZERO.  no millin from these yankees yet. just hideing in the barn makeing mega bar tops for a guy . this ones the small one -- 12 ft x 26 wide and 5 in thick. took 4 men and a boy to lift or flip it for that matter. dried 3 years there brutes

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin

Awesome top Duckster! 

Man that's gonna be a a bar to brag about for sure. Can't wait to see some finished pics eventually.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan

Kevin, I'm sure starting to understand the age thing, LOL. I'll be 50 in April and so far just have one shoulder that I notice.
I just can't justify the money for a hydraulic mill right now, but have scrounged up a hydraulic pump and plan to put it to use with a log loader and flipper with clamps on whatever mill I use this year.


----------



## DavidDobbs

@justallan 
Allan I have a EZ Jr and really like it.


Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010

allen I hire 2 guys to mill and we wrestle the boards and slabs with them when we mill. one guy I hire has hydro the other guy does not its like night and day. with production and aches and pains to your body . but at 35.00 an hour I get way way way more than my moneys worth when were done. most guys want 65.00 an hour up here. one slab out of a log pays for a 10 hr mill job for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

Kevin great looking wood and Duckman great looking slabs. Allen I too am envious of the mills really want one but probably will never happen for me. I am too old and do not really need one that much. Too damm cold here for much of any outside active
Daveity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

I think for me it's just the addiction of it all and wanting something bigger and better. LOL
I enjoy the work, but my little Hudson mill is just costing me to much time trying to position my logs to fit on the thing.


----------



## justallan

I did make it out the barn today, mainly the get some pics to post my mill up for sale. This is a juniper that was fun trying to get anything usable out of.
This little log is only about 17" and is pretty near all that the mill can handle, hence me wanting more mill.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Wish you lived a little closer Allen. I would love to buy a start up mill like that one. I guess I will build my chainsaw mill and start with that selling enough to buy a real mill.


----------



## DavidDobbs

I am going to try to mill some later after I clear the driveway. We got a little snow overnight.



 

Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan

It started snowing here last night and still is, makes feeding the cows a challenge, LOL.
@Wilson's Woodworking, not knocking my little mill any because it does great for it's size, but I feel it's about the same as the one Harbor Freight sells for about $2,000, plus you can dig up a coupon and save some, plus plus you probably don't have to travel far or pay shipping costs.


----------



## Kevin

DavidDobbs said:


> I am going to try to mill some later after I clear the driveway. We got a little snow overnight.
> 
> View attachment 71574
> 
> Dave


 You're insane man. It's clear as a bell here they took all the rain out of the forecast but the high today will not get above freezing probably. Chance of light snow flurries tonight and tomorrow. I have to get back out there for a few hours to do some milling but it's not going to be fun.......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan

That white crap is why my mill is indoors this time of year. I don't mind the cold so much, but we get wind with it and I certainly don't need the ezcercize THAT badly.


----------



## Schroedc

I've got a Hud-Son almost identical to Allen's and I love it. Just wish it would warm up so I could go milling. A friend has a pile of logs, Red Elm, Gnarly old Maple, and some nice little walnuts I can have for free out at his place and I really want to tow my mill out there and make piles of boards. The way mine is set up for towing it sits a little higher than I really like but until I change the axle and hitch setup on it I'll be using a pair of ramps and an ATV type winch to get bigger logs up on it


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Schroedc said:


> I've got a Hud-Son almost identical to Allen's and I love it. Just wish it would warm up so I could go milling. A friend has a pile of logs, Red Elm, Gnarly old Maple, and some nice little walnuts I can have for free out at his place and I really want to tow my mill out there and make piles of boards. The way mine is set up for towing it sits a little higher than I really like but until I change the axle and hitch setup on it I'll be using a pair of ramps and an ATV type winch to get bigger logs up on it


Pictures or it never happened.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Pictures or it never happened.



Christmas Day I was making boards....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Colin, you are a level 5 wood addict. You have a tree in your wife's minivan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Colin, you are a level 5 wood addict. You have a tree in your wife's minivan.



That's my minivan. She got the roller skate instead. (Prius) The Honda Odessey will haul full 4x8 sheet goods plus in the center will haul 10 foot boards. It gets 26-28 MPG and it was cheaper than a pickup.

I actually got into using it when I was just doing craft shows, it's nice to haul everything around, Nowadays I treat it like a pickup and just put down a sheet of plywood on the floor to keep from ripping up the carpet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Schroedc said:


> Christmas Day I was making boards....


I thought I was the only one who hauled logs around in my SUV! 
I have pallets in the back of my Escape so I can slide tools underneath and haul wood on top.

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Milling some red cedar Tele poles today. It is a whopping 7 degrees up here today. Just taking lunch then will be back at it till dark.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Color looks like western cedar. 

There's no way my mill would start in 7 degrees . . . because it would have to start itself cause I sure as hell ain't going out in it. You're a brave man. Or not so smart.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## justallan

Nice pics, Greg. What mill is that?
I've sawn the heck out of some WRC power poles and still have 100's to go. I did learn it's nearly a must to have some wind on your back though, LOL.
I've actually turned the mill around to keep the wind behind me when it was on the trailer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

justallan said:


> Nice pics, Greg. What mill is that?
> I've sawn the heck out of some WRC power poles and still have 100's to go. I did learn it's nearly a must to have some wind on your back though, LOL.
> I've actually turned the mill around to keep the wind behind me when it was on the trailer.


My mill is a LT15 I agree this stuff is dusty. Had a mix of ice and dust frozen in my beard from working out there all day. In 8.75 hours we milled 1800-1900 bf yesterday. Ran out of daylight with 2 poles left to saw.


----------



## justallan

WOW! That's getting something done, Greg. I think my very best day was on pine going from standing trees to lumber was 3-350 BF, but I work alone and was sawing corral boards where you just need to be close.
I'll bet was a tired puppy, LOL.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

I have a guy who works for me part time. Our best day ever is 3000 bf in a 10.5 hour day. You can really crank out the lumber when you don't have to buck logs or edge the stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

